# Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch



## torino (25. Dezember 2009)

Hallo
Mich würde mal interessieren wie früher die Leute mit den lebenden Köderfisch geangelt haben um zu sehen wie es früher gemacht wurde . Also welche Montage und so .


----------



## Zacharias Zander (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*

|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## maesox (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*

Denke einfach mal nach....bist ja schließlich auch Angler!!|uhoh:


----------



## Ronacts (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*

ich weiss wie die Luxemburger es heute noch machen(bevor sich einer aufregt, in Luxemburg ist angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch erlaubt) ist durch sie Lippe und ich glaube da von unten nachoben.wenn auf Grund geangelt wird, ansonsten anders herum

Gruß Ronny


----------



## lille pojken (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*



torino schrieb:


> Hallo
> Mich würde mal interessieren wie früher die Leute mit den lebenden Köderfisch geangelt haben um zu sehen wie es früher gemacht wurde . Also welche Montage und so .


 
Hejsan

Ohne dir zu nahe tretten zu wollen begibst du dich mit deiner frage auf sehr duennes Eis!!!

Man könnt denken das du es mal versuchen willst und aber nicht weist wie du den Köfi Montieren sollst,also erwarte nicht zu viele antworten!!!!!

MvH Lars


----------



## Bassey (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*

*SichPopcornNimmtUndGespanntDazuGesellt*


----------



## torino (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*

Weil ich wollte mich auch mal ggf. ins Ausland begeben und dort es ausprobieren .


----------



## angelsüchto (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*

scheint ein interessanter 1. weihnachtsfeiertag zu werden


----------



## torino (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*

Warum ?


----------



## angelsüchto (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*

weil dieses thema schon oft behandelt wurde und sich einige leute schnell drüber aufregen


----------



## torino (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*

Aber ich möchte das wenn einer was hier rein schreibt das es in ruhe diskutiert wird !


----------



## angelsüchto (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*



torino schrieb:


> Aber ich möchte das wenn einer was hier rein schreibt das es in ruhe diskutiert wird !



das hört sich gut an
also durch das maul kannste anködern, kenne das aber  *nur durch tote köderfische*


----------



## Knispel (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*

Geh mal ins Ebay und ersteigere Dir eines dieser alten Angelbücher: So fängt man Raubfische, Hecht usw. , da wird das bis zum letzten Punkt ausfürlich beschrieben. Ich rede da ganz offen drüber und rege mich bestimmt auch nicht auf, da bis vor ca. 20 Jahren dieses Fischen in Deutschland zur Normalität gehörte und wir damals alle "lebend" gefischt hatten. Nur würde ich es heute niemanden mehr zeigen.


----------



## Lorenz (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*

Hi

ich fische im Ausland wo es erlaubt ist,teilweise auch lebend.Aus der Fragestellung kann ich aber nicht entnehmen,dass du im Ausland fischen willst...

Wenn es um reines Interesse geht,dann würde ich ein altes Angelbuch nehmen.Wenn dich die Welsfischerei im Ausland mit lebendem Köfi interessiert,guck in ein entsprechendes Forum! 
Aus den zahlreichen Postings bisher und der Erfahrung der Vergangenheit mit vergleichbaren Threads schließe ich,dass ernsthaftes diskutieren dieszüglich hier keinen Sinn macht!

Frohe Feiertage noch!
Und immer schön brav an die Gesetze halten!


----------



## mlkzander (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*

es sind ja nicht alle so blöd wie die deutschen vorreiter
und beschneiden sich in ihrer regelungswut ständig selber

wenn er es wissen will für länder wo es erlaubt ist, (davon gibt
es genug weil die solche luxusprobleme wie wir gar nicht haben)
dann ist es doch vollkommen i.o.


----------



## torino (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*

Wer kann denn mir ein Buch empfehlen in dem was übers Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch steht ?


----------



## mlkzander (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*

http://www.hecht--angeln.de/


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*



Knispel schrieb:


> Geh mal ins Ebay und ersteigere Dir eines dieser alten Angelbücher: So fängt man Raubfische, Hecht usw. , da wird das bis zum letzten Punkt ausfürlich beschrieben. Ich rede da ganz offen drüber und rege mich bestimmt auch nicht auf, da bis vor ca. 20 Jahren dieses Fischen in Deutschland zur Normalität gehörte und wir damals alle "lebend" gefischt hatten. Nur würde ich es heute niemanden mehr zeigen.


 

Hast völlig Recht,Rainer. :m
Bei Anglern unserer Generation (ich bin ein Jahr jünger 
als du),war es in den 70er und 80er Jahre völlig normal
mit lebendem Köfi zu angeln.Ich nehme mich da auch nicht aus.#d
Aber wer heute noch vor hat,nach den alten Methoden zu
fischen,der sollte in der jetzigen Zeit,in der viel aufgeklärt
wurde,mal nachdenken, ob er der richtigen Passion fröhnt.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## mlkzander (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*

antwortet doch einfach auf seine frage oder lasst es
diese ot dikussionen sind echt zum ..............

dazu noch ein schuss moralapostel die sich ausserhalb der passion
hoffentlich auch zu 100% an alle regeln halten und es wird ein schöner abend


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*



mlkzander schrieb:


> antwortet doch einfach auf seine frage oder lasst es
> diese ot dikussionen sind echt zum ..............
> 
> dazu noch ein schuss moralapostel die sich ausserhalb der passion
> hoffentlich auch zu 100% an alle regeln halten und es wird ein schöner abend


 


@ mikzander,

deine Bemerkung mit Sicherheit genau so. 

|wavey:


----------



## Finke20 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*

:vik:

Ich kann persönlich diese Fragestellung nicht verstehen. Wie ködere ich einen lebende Fisch an ;+;+.

Um es kurz zu machen, nicht viel anders als einen toten, Maulköderung, Rückenköderung usw.

Aber komm nachher nicht mit einem neuer Thread z.B. Welche Strafe habe ich zu erwarten :c:c, mein Köderfisch ist  nicht richtig tot gewesen.

Finke20#h


----------



## Locke4865 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*



torino schrieb:


> Wer kann denn mir ein Buch empfehlen in dem was übers Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch steht ?



Aal Wels Quappe        Wolfgang Zeiske  Sportverlag Berlin  DDR
Hecht Barsch Zander  Wolfgang Zeiske  Sportverlag Berlin  DDR
Wir angeln Hecht       Ulrich Basan        Sportverlag Berlin  DDR
Natürliche Köder        Manfred Wilke     Sportverlag Berlin  DDR

alle Bücher erschienen in den 80 ern in der Reihe erfolgreich Angeln
Bilder davon findest du hier


----------



## mlkzander (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ mikzander,
> 
> deine Bemerkung mit Sicherheit genau so.
> 
> |wavey:




hast recht #6


----------



## Ronacts (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*

lustig und nur zur Info:
die Sauer ist ein Grenzfluss zwischen Luxemburg und Deutschland.
Während man auf Luxemburger Seite den Köderfisch leben lassen darf, ist auf der anderen Seite, kein lebender Köderfisch erlaubt.|kopfkrat  Es lebe die EU 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## A.S (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*

Hi,

ich würde das mal nicht so eng nehmen das Thema!!!

Wenn er sich daür interessiert - wiesonicht?! Gibt genügend Länder in denen mal das legal machen darf!!!! Oft Nachbarländer von Dtl.

Also eigentlich immer durch die Lippe und mit Schwimmer ...

Aber keines falls in Dtl versuchen...in Ländern in denen es erlaub ist hast du besten Aussichten wenn du es mit deiner Moral vereinbaren kannst!


----------



## Ollek (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> Aal Wels Quappe        Wolfgang Zeiske  Sportverlag Berlin  DDR
> Hecht Barsch Zander  Wolfgang Zeiske  Sportverlag Berlin  DDR



#6 Jo hab alle Bücher von Zeiske....das war noch ein Angelbuchautor vom Herrn
Was immer wieder hammergeil zu lesen ist, wie die alten Methoden von damals gefangen haben ohne Illex hyper dyper kram oder Boilis mit tralala Aroma usw.
In den Büchern steht so mancher vergessener Geheimtip

Gruss

PS: Sind etliche in der Bucht Klick


----------



## Brummel (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*

Hi torino,  kann Dir die von Locke4865 genannten Bücher nur empfehlen, habe sie allesamt im Regal. Die dürften alle Fragen die Du zu dem Thema hast beantworten.   Gruß Brummel


----------



## goeddoek (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*



torino schrieb:


> Hallo
> Mich würde mal interessieren wie früher die Leute mit den lebenden Köderfisch geangelt haben um zu sehen wie es früher gemacht wurde . Also welche Montage und so .




Einfache Frage - einfache Antwort ( ohne zu interpretieren ) 

Kleiner Köderfisch - Lippenbehakung mit Einzelhaken.

Großer Köderfisch - Lippenbehakung ( s.o. ) und evt. Rückenbehakung mit Drilling ( dazu gab es spezielle Köderdrillinge.

Montage - je nach Tiefe, an der Pose fest eingestellt. So haben wir das früher gemacht .



Wobei ich sagen muss, dass meine Erfolge mit toten KöFis nicht schlechter waren 



@ Locke und Brummel

Bin immer auf der Suche nach Angelliteratur aus der DDR. Habt ihr da 'nen Tip für mich ?


----------



## Brummel (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*

Nabend goeddoek,  werd mich mal nach entsprechenden Bezugsmöglichkeiten umsehen, meine kriegst Du jedenfalls nicht ;-). Bin froh daß ich diese Büchlein noch nicht verschenkt oder entsorgt habe.  bis bald,  Brummel


----------



## Locke4865 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*



goeddoek schrieb:


> @ Locke und Brummel
> 
> Bin immer auf der Suche nach Angelliteratur aus der DDR. Habt ihr da 'nen Tip für mich ?



hab ein ganzes Regal voll verkaufe aber nicht


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*



mlkzander schrieb:


> hast recht #6


 


Gruß,Jürgen

:m


----------



## goeddoek (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*

@ Brummel und Locke 

Jaaa - Danke :m Hab Euch auch lieb  :q Im Ernst - der Markt dafür ist hier in Dänemark recht bescheiden - also, wenn jemand 'ne gute Adresse weiß, her damit 

@ Jose

Gehen wir als Angler doch erstmal davon aus, dass es wirklich nur zur Info dient.

Don't try this at home


----------



## Locke4865 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*



goeddoek schrieb:


> @ Brummel und Locke
> 
> Jaaa - Danke :m Hab Euch auch lieb  :q Im Ernst - der Markt dafür ist hier in Dänemark recht bescheiden - also, wenn jemand 'ne gute Adresse weiß, her damit



EBAY siehe oberen link von ollek


----------



## boot (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*

Ich habe als Kind immer Karauschen benutzt als lebendköder.


----------



## Herbynor (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*



torino schrieb:


> Hallo
> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie früher die Leute mit den lebenden Köderfisch geangelt haben, um zu sehen wie es früher gemacht wurde . Also welche Montage und so .



Das jemand die Frage stellt ist nicht verboten und auch nicht strafbar, bitte verurteilt ihn doch nicht aufgrund der Frage. 
Wenn ich heute Krimis lese, kann ich auch lesen wie man jemand umbringen kann. aber deshalb ist das Lesen doch nicht strafbar. Darum meine Bitte, erst verurteilen nach der Tat. 
Danke Herbynor


----------



## herby.b (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*

Wo immer es erlaubt ist,ist für mich der lebende Köderfisch 1.Wahl.Angeködert an der Oberlippe Hakenspitze immer innen.


----------



## Blauzahn (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*

Hallo,
die Angelei mit lebendem Köderfisch war übrigens zu "erlaubten Zeiten" auch schonend für das "Opfer".
Als Beispiel ein Scan von Montagen mit lebendem Köfi...

[edit by Thomas9904: Kein einstellen von Bilcdern, bei denen die Rechte bei anderen liegen.., sorry]
Falls nun irgendwer "Moralaposteln" möchte...
nur zu  

Noch ne schöne Weihnacht.

René


----------



## hechtschaedl (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*

ja die am lautesten schreie!#hmehr brauchen wir da glaub nicht sagen!


----------



## trixi-v-h (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*

Hatten früher,als es noch erlaubt war, kurz hinter der Rückenflosse paar Schuppen weg gemacht und dann dort den Drilling durch. Die Köfis waren Plötzen,Ukelei oder Karauschen. Das Ganze als Posenmontage.


----------



## Jose (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*

lebender köderfisch? so so.

ich hab früher natürlich auch auf lebend geschworen, hat man ja so gelernt, und hat ja auch funktioniert.
als ich dann mal am wasser war mit nur noch unglücklich erstickten köfis hab ich eben tote montiert: klappte auch, ob 'genauso' vermag ich nicht sagen, klappte aber nicht nur einfach so sondern sehr gut. habe mir dann das abgeschminkt mit den lebenden, weniger stress für mich (die sorgfalt, das unbehagen) und erheblich weniger stress für die köfis.

so für den normalen hausgebrauch seh ich auch keine notwendigkeit mehr für den lebenden köfi.

an montagen ist ja hier schon 'alles' gezeigt, 
auf das hier hättest du auch selber kommen können und 'gewissenskonflikte' hier vermeiden.

ach ja, kann mir einer sagen, wie ich mit Karbid fische...?
(ist 'n joke, aber müsste ja eigentlich auch erlaubt sein, so ne frage)


----------



## chxxstxxxx (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*

Was spricht dagegen die Frage zu stellen welche Montagen man bei lebendigen Köderfischen verwendet bzw. wie man diese anködert? Ich kanns ja auch überlesen haben, aber wo steht das er das in Deutschland machen will?


----------



## Knispel (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die Angelei mit lebendem Köderfisch war übrigens zu "erlaubten Zeiten" auch schonend für das "Opfer".
> Als Beispiel ein Scan von Montagen mit lebendem Köfi...
> 
> ...


 
Dieses Schlaufenstahlvorfach mit den beiden Zwillingen hab ich früher immer angewendet. Man konnte sie fertig in verschiedenen Größen kaufen. Muß es heute doch bestimmt auch noch geben, eignet sich m.E. auch klasse für tote Köfis, um diese in natürlicher Schwimmhaltung anzubieten.


----------



## torino (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*

Hallo
Wie kann man den den Köderfisch am Grund anbieten ohne das er die Schnur weg zieht und ohne man gleich denkt das man nen Biss hat ?

Wie groß sollte die Haken Größe sein ?


----------



## penell (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*

na ist doch logisch, nen ausreichend schweres Blei benutzen!


----------



## Ollek (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*



penell schrieb:


> na ist doch logisch, nen ausreichend schweres Blei benutzen!



Und nicht zuletzt eine entsprechend grosse Pose um Fehlbisse zu vermeiden.

Die Hakengrösse richtet sich nach der Grösse des Köfis,kann man pauschal nicht sagen.

Du kannst mit nem Gründling angeln oder mit nem Brassen, jeh nachdem wie die Gewässerverhältnisse und Beissverhalten der Hechte sind.

Gruss


----------



## Blauzahn (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die Angelei mit lebendem Köderfisch war übrigens zu "erlaubten Zeiten" auch schonend für das "Opfer".
> Als Beispiel ein Scan von Montagen mit lebendem Köfi...
> 
> ...




Dann eben so 








somit sollte weder gegen Urheberrecht oder eine Boardregel verstoßen werden.

Immernoch schöne Weihnachten wünscht
René


----------



## torino (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*

Habt ihr es schonmal versucht den See oder Fluss systematisch abzufischen mit nen Köderfisch ?
Also die Pose auswerfen wenn nichts nach ner Zeit beisst weiter gehen usw. ?

Habt ihr damit mehr erfolg ? 
Und was nehmt ihr dabei für Angelzubehör mit ?
Weil man muss dabei ja flexsibel sein.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*



torino schrieb:


> Habt ihr es schonmal versucht den See oder Fluss systematisch abzufischen mit nen Köderfisch ?
> Also die Pose auswerfen wenn nichts nach ner Zeit beisst weiter gehen usw. ?
> 
> Habt ihr damit mehr erfolg ?
> ...



Das angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch ist eigentlich nur bei passivem fischen im Stillwasser von Vorteil. In Flüssen oder beim Spürangeln, wo der Köder durch die Strömung oder durch die Aktion des Anglers permanent bewegt wird, ist der tote Köderfisch mindestens genauso gut. Auch sollte die Montage so schonend wie möflich sein, weil der Köderfisch ja möglichst lange leben soll. Etwas anderes als die Lippenköderung halte ich da für unsinnig, weil es den Fisch zu stark verletzt. Aktives angeln mit totem Köderfisch ist in aller Regel wesentlich effektiver als der Ansitz mit lebendem Köfi. Ganz einfach weil man mehr Strecke macht und die Wahrscheinlichkeit größer ist, einen hungrigen Raubfisch zu finden. 

Das mitzunehmende Angelzubehör erklärt sich aus der jeweils verwendeten Methode incl. der immer notwendigen Gerätschaften. Das Spür- oder Wanderangeln schließt übrigens die Verwendung lebender Köfis sowieso fast aus, oder willst Du die ganze Zeit einen Eimer voll Wasser mit lebenden Ersatzköfis mitschleppen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*

Es ist nicht grundsätzlich in ganz Deutschland verboten...

Es besteht die Möglichkeit (je nach Bundesland) eine entsprechende Ausnahmegenehmigung zu bekommen..

Das wollte ja aber der TE gar nicht wissen..

Er wollte wissen, wie und mit welchen Montagen die Leute FRÜHER (als es noch größtenteils erlaubt war) mit dem lebenden Köfi gefischt haben.

Alle Postings die davon abseits gehen, werde ich aber jetzt einfach löschen.
Denn zum Thema "lebender Köfi" gibts ja nun wahrlich genug Threads, in dem man sich über Sinn/Unsinn und Moral dazu unterhalten kann.  

Hier werden ich den Thread ab jetzt daher von solchen Diskussionen "befreien"...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> @penell
> Falsch!! Wenn Du den Köfi mit nem Blei am Grund "festnagelst" wird der Räuber sofort nach dem Biss den Köder wieder auslassen! (Man merkt, dass Du anscheinend noch nie so gefischt hast...)


 


Na Martin, so ganz stimmig ist das aber auch nicht in jedem Fall. 

Es gibt durchaus Situationen, wo schwere Bleie angebracht sind, mal unabhängig von der Strömung.

Wenn der Grund beispielsweise sehr hängerträchtig ist, so sollte das (Lauf-)blei ruhig ein wenig schwerer sein, so dass es bei einem Biss am Grund liegenbleibt. Leichte Bleie neigen in solchen Momenten sehr gerne dazu, ein Stück mitgeschleift zu werden und sich in irgendwelchen Steinen zu verkeilen. 

Aber das weißt du ja alles selbst...


----------



## PetriHelix (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*

Ich habe früher viel in Holland gefischt. Zu der Zeit war das Angeln mit lebenden Köfis noch erlaubt und es wurde auch häufig praktiziert. 

Dabei wurde oft eine Posenmontage mit einer Laufpose (lang und sehr schlank) um die 4-6gr gewählt. Gewässer war die Maas mit leichter Strömung. Der Köderfisch wurde vorne an der Lippe eingehakt (6er dünner Haken) und dann auf Gewässertiefe eingestellt (4-5m). Danach ließ man den Köfi langsam in der Strömung treiben. 

Diese Methode brachte fast immer Fisch wenn er da stand. Fangzahlen wie sie heute beim modernen Vertikalangeln die Regel sind waren keine Ausnahme mit dieser Methode. 

Alternativ hatte ich mir damals eine weitere Methode überlegt... Da ich sehr gerne mit dem Winkelpicker angeln ging habe ich mir eine Methode für diese Rute überlegt... (das war irgendwann um 1990-1992 rum). 

Damit die Montage nicht so schnell hängen bleiben konnte wurde ein Gardinenblei in die Hauptschnur geknotet bzw. an einem Seitenarm befestigt (also statt Futterkorb einfach ein Stück Gardinenblei einhängen). Danach Köfi ebenfalls mit Nasenhakung anbieten. Diese Methode funktionierte auch einwandfrei. 

Wenn man heute mit lebenden Köfis angelt nutzt man meistens das Fireball-System vom Boot aus. Und bevor es hier nun "Probleme" gibt... In Belgien sind diese Methoden noch immer gesetzlich erlaubt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*

Hier ein Link wie z.B. die Ausnahmegenehmigung in Niedersachsen gehandhabt wird, da immer wieder die Frage kommt:
http://www.fischereiverein-stickhausen.de/Berichte/Berichte Pdf/Merkblatt.pdf

Und ab jetzt wieder OnTopic - danke..


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*



PetriHelix schrieb:


> Wenn man heute mit lebenden Köfis angelt nutzt man meistens das Fireball-System vom Boot aus. .


Der Fireball ist ausschliesslich für tote Köderfische gedacht.
Lebende würden bei dieser Methode auch keinen Sinn machen, da man den Köder ja aktiv (mehr oder weniger) führt.


----------



## TRANSformator (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich geh mal davon aus, dass eine Durchlaufmontage beim Grundangeln mit dem lebenden Köfi verwendet wird . Der TE will verhindern, dass der Köfi dauernd Schnur abzieht und dadurch ein Biss "simuliert" wird. Wenn ich jetzt, wie empfohlen, dem Köfi ein schweres Blei "verpasse" damit er nicht wegschwimmen kann, ist das vollkommener Käse. Der Räuber soll ja mit möglichst wenig Widerstand abziehen können.
> 
> Das Gewicht des Durchlaufbleies richtet sich nach der Wurfweite, der Strömung und der Größe des Köfis, das ist klar! Ist aber nicht dazu da, den Köder am Grund ruhig zu stellen.
> 
> Eine andere Sache wäre eine "Selbsthakmontage", da ist ein schweres Blei ein "Muss" - ob das aber mit dem lebenden Köfi so gut funktioniert.....#c



Sorry, aber ganz so sehe ich das nicht. In vielen Punkten stimme ich dir da zu, aber ich würde bei Lebendköderung je nach Situation sehr wohl ein schweres Durchlaufblei nutzen, um den Köderfisch am Wegschwimmen zu hindern. Ob ich nun Freilauf oder das angesprochene Gummiband nutze, hat damit nichts zu tun, das dient ja nur der Fixierung an der Rolle und da gehe ich davon aus, dass es mit dem Abziehen von Schnur durch den Köfi nur wenig Probleme gibt. Diese Probleme gibts dann, wenn der Köfi ein zu leichtes Blei (trotz Fixpunkt an der Rolle) durch Gewässer ziehen kann. Wünsche ich nun, dass der Köfi am Platz bleibt und nur die Vorfachlänge zum Schwimmen nutzen kann, muss ich ein schwereres Blei nehmen. 
Überhaupt verwende ich fast immer ein so schweres Durchlaufblei, welches letztlich etwas mehr Widerstand als die Fixierung an der Rolle (Gummiband oder Freilauf etc.) bietet. So bleibt das Blei nämlich bei einem Biss stur liegen und der Fisch zieht spürt eigentlich nur den Widerstand des Freilaufs etc. (evtl. Reibung die im Durchlauf des Bleis entsteht, kann man vernachlässigen). Im Prinzip wie bei einer Umlenkrolle.
Ist mein Blei nun leichter und bietet weniger Widerstand als der Fixpunkt an der Rolle, zieht der Fisch beim Biss unter Umständen mein Blei über den Grund, was erstmal mehr Widerstand für den Fisch bedeutet (was mir gerade beim Zanderangeln nicht gefallen würde). Im schlimmsten Fall kann es auch passieren, dass der Fisch das Blei erst einige Meter über den Grund zieht, bis der Zug beim Freilauf/Gummiband ankommt, der Biss kommt also erst verzögert bei mir an, wenn der Fisch wegen dem schleifenden Beli nicht sogar schon losgelassen hat.

Gruß


----------



## John Doe12 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*

Also früher haben wir ne 30gr Pose genommen,4,5m Telerute,die gute von DAM Kette,oder Stahlvorfach,Drilling durchn Rücken des Köfis,so das er relativ "normal" hängt und ab dafür,Pose unter die Rutenspitze und Schnur hinters Gummiband.

Nach ner Zeit aufgeregt,das der "blöde" Köfi immer zum Ufer will und ihm einen auf den Schädel gehauen,weils genervt hat.Seitdem nur noch tote Köfis weils einfach entspannter war und gefangen haben wir trotzdem.

Martin


----------



## TRANSformator (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> @penell
> Falsch!! Wenn Du den Köfi mit nem Blei am Grund "festnagelst" wird der Räuber sofort nach dem Biss den Köder wieder auslassen! (Man merkt, dass Du anscheinend noch nie so gefischt hast...)



Wenn ich nun wie in meinem letzten Posting beschrieben ein schwereres Blei nutze, damit der Köfi wirklich nur den Radius des Vorfaches beschwimmen kann, "nagel" ich ihn doch quasi "fest". Und das hast du hier als "Falsch!!" bezeichnet.




Martin Obelt schrieb:


> @torino
> Statt dessen klemmst du die Schnur z.B. mit einem Gummiband so an der Rute fest, dass sie der Köfi nicht ständig abziehen kann, aber auch nicht zu fest einklemmen, damit der Raubfisch beim Biss nicht zuviel Widerstand spürt... Am besten einfach ausprobieren!
> 
> Die Hakengröße richtet sich nach dem Köderfisch.



Das ist alles richtig, hat aber mit dem schwereren Blei direkt nichts zu tun. Das Gummiband oder den Freilauf nehm ich extra zum schweren Durchlaufblei. 
Mir scheint als wenn wir (wie schon öfter) ein wenig aneinander vorbei reden. Ich wollte dein Statement keineswegs als falsch kennzeichnen, sondern ergänzen. Als ich das hier las, erweckte das den Eindruck, als wenn ein schweres Durchlaufblei Quatsch wäre, weil dadurch der Widerstand erhöht wird:


Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt, wie empfohlen, dem Köfi ein schweres Blei "verpasse" damit er nicht wegschwimmen kann, ist das vollkommener Käse. Der Räuber soll ja mit möglichst wenig Widerstand abziehen können.



Das ist der Punkt, den ich anders sehe. Warum auch ein schweres Durchlaufblei weniger Widerstand für den beißenden Fische bieten kann, habe ich im vorherigen Posting ja deutlich beschrieben. Das darf natürlich jeder anders sehen.

Gruß

Ps: 





Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wenn du mein Posting richtig gelesen hättest, wäre Deines übeflüssig gewesen....



Diese Art und Weise finde ich grundsätzlich fehl am Platz, vorallem wenn solche Aussagen wie bei dir mehrfach in der Woche kommen. Erweckt zumindest bei mir einen arroganten Eindruck. Ich habe dein Posting sehr wohl richtig gelesen, sehe etwas davon aber anders und habe das beschrieben. Du scheinst aber meine Sicht der Dinge garnicht verstehen zu wollen und entgegnest mit dem:


Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wenn du mein Posting richtig gelesen hättest, wäre Deines übeflüssig gewesen....


Da diese Art des Ausdruck nicht das erste Mal vorkam, deute ich das, als wenn du dich und deine Postings als Klassenprimus wertest. Auf andere überflüssige und unsachliche Aussagen (wie "Man merkt, dass Du anscheinend noch nie so gefischt hast..." (penell)) gehe ich mal garnicht weiter ein.
Aber nichts für ungut, ich habe alles zum Thema gesagt und werde deshalb hier auch Feierabend machen, schließlich soll "mein" Verwarnungskonto jungfräulich bleiben.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## mlkzander (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*

@trafo

sehr sehr geiles posting, was den allwissenden martin aber wohl trotzdem
nicht vom hohen ross zu stossen vermag

ich habe die von dir beschriebene methode auch sehr oft erfolgreich 
angewandt und wer es nicht probiert hat, sollte dazu auch nicht 
schreiben das es quatsch ist...........

wenn jemand sowas schreibt, könnte man es durchaus auch in den
falschen hals bekommen.............


----------



## angler1996 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*

ich denke mal, sie meinen beide das Gleiche (?) / Selbe(?)
Das Bleigewicht diente ja nun ( neben Wurfweite) auch dazu mit seinem Gewicht den Köfi am Platz zu halten. Nur bei einer Durchlaufmontage hinderte ja nicht eigentlich das Blei ( logisch, weil Schnur lief ja möglichst frei durch) sondern der eingestellte Freilauf oder die fixierte Schnur den lebenden Köfi am wegschwimmen. Dass das Blei dafür ein gewisses Gewicht brauchte um eien reibungslosen Durchlauf zu ermöglichen, ist die andere Seite. Weil, wenn zu leicht, zerrte der beißende Fisch u.U. einfach alles mit. ( obwohl da wohl auch mit dem Tiroler Hölzchen experimentiert wurde)
Gruß A.


----------



## Jose (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*

hier mal was neues für leb.kofi
Forscher züchten durchsichtige Goldfische

sieht ein kontrolletti vielleicht gar nich...


----------



## angelpfeife (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*

Haha wie geil sind die denn. War irgendwie klar dass sowas von Japaner kommen musste


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*

Also das ^ ist doch nicht unsichtbar.

Das schon eher :m
http://www.amtra.de/images/7IndischerGlaswels.jpg


----------



## eric_d. (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*

:q:q|bigeyesDas ist ja wohl der Hamma.Und welchen Zweck haben sie????oder wurden die nicht so gezüchtet.


----------



## mlkzander (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*

eric hast du dir ausser die bilder an zu sehen auch die texte dazu durchgelesen?


----------



## eric_d. (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch*

Ich meine jetzt nur den Glaswels und da steht nichts von Gezüchtet oder nicht Gezüchtet außer ich habe was übersehen.


----------

